
Government Cheese - coldseattle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_cheese
======
seattle_spring
Remember kids, if you do drugs then you'll end up like Matt Foley: eating a
steady diet of government cheese while you're livin' in a van down by the
river.

~~~
monetus
Thank you for reminding me of this.

------
bediger4000
I worked at a Boy Scout summer camp, Camp Thunderbird, summers of 1977 - 1979.
The camp got government cheese, and peanuts, and chipped beef.

The cheese was actually pretty good, the peanuts were of uniform, decent
quality, and the chipped beef could be made into tuna salad, as long as you
didn't tell the people you were cooking for that it wasn't really tuna. They
actually complimented me for getting rid of the fishy flavor.

------
chrisbennet
I ate that growing up (and other government food like beans). Good stuff.

